# "SOURCED": WHO has stock on a Special: LAISIMO SnowWolf Mini



## MrDeedz (28/8/17)

*LAISIMO SnowWolf Mini*
WANTED.
Thank you.


----------



## MrDeedz (1/9/17)

BUMP


----------



## MrDeedz (8/9/17)

bbbbbbmmmppp


----------



## Cespian (8/9/17)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-snowwolf-mini-plus-80w-by-laisimo

Like this?


----------



## MrDeedz (8/9/17)

Cespian said:


> https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-snowwolf-mini-plus-80w-by-laisimo
> 
> Like this?


yip but not for that price bro eish,


----------



## Cespian (8/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> yip but not for that price bro eish,



I know the feels man. I see you have a post in the Classifieds too, good luck with that. I think most vendors will be asking around this price for a new unit


----------



## MrDeedz (8/9/17)

Im sure some one has this baby jus laying around. i dont need it i just want it so badly, aah such is the vape life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

sorted. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] kindly Archive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/17)

MrDeedz said:


> sorted. [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] kindly Archive



Hi @MrDeedz , there is no archive section for the "who has stock" subforum
Please mark the title with a suitable phrase/word such as "SORTED"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @MrDeedz , there is no archive section for the "who has stock" subforum
> Please mark the title with a suitable phrase/word such as "SORTED"


done dankie meneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NielJoubert (27/9/17)

At last  Glad you got one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (27/9/17)

NielJoubert said:


> At last  Glad you got one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hehehe yup for 550 too in mint condition , thanks for all your efforts none the less brother man! much apppreesh


----------

